# Who is this composer?



## scottlens (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi

I have this composer; he is from 20th century and wrote music with polyrhythms. Can somebody tell me his name. I know it but don't know how to spell it. It sounds like Me-yo or me-o.

thanks
scott


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Maybe you could mean the French composer Milhaud - pronounced mijo.


----------



## scottlens (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks,

that seems to be it, but according to me i would never have guessed it, the spelling seems completing obscure to the pronunciation, but thanks anyway

scott


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Well perhaps that is because the spelling is English and the pronunciation is French. Anyway, that is the closest I could get given your clues. I could easily be mistaken.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Milhaud is, as already stated, the composer you are thinking of.

Darius Milhaud (Me-owe) the pronunciation is such because it is French, and family names, in any language, can have idiosyncratic pronunciation which does not follow all the rules of the language.

His style is often bi- or polytonal, and polyphonic, and he used rhythms as you noted.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

XD I had a similar problem with Webern, which I heard mentioned in many interviews that Frank Zappa gave, and I had no idea how the hell to spell it. I didn't know he was German, so it didn't cross my mind that it might be a W at the start XD so I was trying Vebern, and Vaybern and Veyburn and Veighbyrn and all sorts of things in google, until I finally just asked one of my teachers (this was a few years ago).


----------

